# Questions about heelers and Ivomec



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

I know some herding dog breeds can't take Ivomec directly. Can Australian Cattle dogs take Ivomec directly or do they have to be put on a special heartworm program...I also was considering what you would have to do if you had other herding breeds that aren't supposed to take Ivomec..what do you do to prevent heartworms?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I think they can probably tolerate the minute dose in a Heartguard pill. 
What they cant take is the larger doses required if you use 1% injectible Ivomec


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

What I normally give my dogs is 1/10th of a cc per 10 lbs. Was wondering if they can tolerate that level....


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

Australian Shepherds are on "the list", but heelers are not.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

TedH71 said:


> What I normally give my dogs is 1/10th of a cc per 10 lbs. Was wondering if they can tolerate that level....


Thats the correct dosage to treat ALL types of worms (except tapeworms)

The dosage for ONLY Heartworms is measured in MICROgrams.

The amount of Ivomec in ONE Heartgard pill is 272 MICROGRAMS (.27 CC of 1% Injectible)

If your dog doesnt have worms or mange, there's really no need for the higher doses


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

That's the amount I've always been told to give the dogs. I know there is a different amount based on weight but lost that info so I've fallen back to using the 1/10th of a cc formula.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

TedH71 said:


> That's the amount I've always been told to give the dogs. I know there is a different amount based on weight but lost that info so I've fallen back to using the 1/10th of a cc formula.


Youre correct on the 1/10th CC as a "normal" dose for most worms or mange mites *AND* heartworms, but that's not needed for heartworms* ONLY*.

If you* ONLY *want to treat Heart Worms, you can reduce the dosage to about *1/4 CC TOTAL *for a dog up to 100 lbs


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

White feet, don't treat. Simple way to remember which ones should not get ivomec. If you have a herding breed that has a chance of having the mutant genes that causes the issue with ivermectin, then you would go with one of the non-mectin HW products such as Interceptor. I am fortunate that my lines are fine with at least the small amount in heartguard, I have not tested, but have been using heartguard for many years before the test came out. Any dogs from other lines I get, I either give them interceptor or get them tested.


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

My first GSD had a reaction to Ivermectin...nearly killed him.

The ACD/?beagle pup has had one dose in once a month chewable given to us by the vet. He got very lethargic. Don't think I will continue him on that.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

shepmom said:


> My first GSD had a reaction to Ivermectin...nearly killed him.
> 
> The ACD/?beagle pup has had one dose in once a month chewable given to us by the vet. He got very lethargic. Don't think I will continue him on that.


Did you give the pill the same day he got vaccinated? It's a much more common reaction to be lethargic after a shot than a heartworm pill.


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

GoldenMom, He did have his first shots and a de-worming, so it may be the Ivermectin wasn't the reason for the lethargy. I can't remember if I waited the next day to give it to him and then he was lethargic. When dh takes him back for next appt. I want him to ask the vet some questions.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

shepmom said:


> GoldenMom, He did have his first shots and a de-worming, so it may be the Ivermectin wasn't the reason for the lethargy. I can't remember if I waited the next day to give it to him and then he was lethargic. When dh takes him back for next appt. I want him to ask the vet some questions.


Post-vaccination lethargy usually starts about 12 hours post-vaccination and lasts for 24-48 hours.


----------

